

Ignore what EA is telling you about Sim City - the real issue is ownership - shandsaker
http://www.attendly.com/ignore-what-ea-is-telling-you-about-sim-city-the-real-issue-is-ownership/

======
dtsingletary
This is silly. You've licensed nearly every game you ever bought since the
90s, likely even before that. You've never owned it; you just felt like you
did. Server-side storage and 'online-only' gaming just solidifies this in a
technological sense, not a legal one.

~~~
nasmorn
But practically no company could ban you from accessing your savegames with
your licensed software, since both were in your physical possession. Now they
can.

